# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > Symbian OS > آموزش: اموزش تصویری ساختن یک برنامه برای موبایل

## rezaricky

سلام دوستان 
من چند وقت پیش یک فایلی رو از اینترنت دانلود کردم که نحوه ساخت یک برنامه ساده  برای موبایل رو  با Netbeans بصورت تصویری اموزش میده.
این فایل رو از سایت نوکیا برداشتم امیدوارم بدردتون بخوره :لبخند: 

http://sw.nokia.com/id/ddfa1fcc-4325..._0_v1_0_en.exe

----------


## babakmomeni

سلام دوست گرامی. شما با اجراش مشکلی نداشتین؟؟ یه فایل اجراییه که ظاهرا باید یه فیلم رو از اینترنت بخونه و پخش کنه. (از روی خطایی که گرفتم عرض می کنم، که Stream read error هستش...) کمی به شک افتادم که نکنه با دست خودمون راه یه هکر رو به سیستممون باز کردیم. فایل از سورس مطمئنی هستش؟؟ یا فقط به خاطر دعوا و مرافعه های کثیف سیاسی، نوکیا اجازه پخش فیلم رو نمیده...؟؟

با تشکر

----------

